# SonicWall vs Firebox



## Gunnar23 (Sep 20, 2005)

I am looking to buy a new Firewall Router with VPN and need help deciding which one of these is better:

SonicWall TZ 150 Wireless http://www.sonicwall.com/products/tz150_wireless.html

Or 

Firebox X5w http://www.watchguard.com/products/edgex5w.asp


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

We have the firebox in our stores. It is pretty nice.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

hmmm.......i gonna recommend both since both brand are really good networking devices. ive heard great news and reviews from both companies.


----------

